# Heresy Online's Awards Winners. 18th March 09.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Awards*​ 







Well after a huge amount deliberation by the Staff the first batch of Heresy Online Awards is ready to bestow upon the worthy.

This batch will _try_ to cover the last two years of the sites life so it unlikely that you will ever see so many handed out at once again.
Two years is a lot of posts so it is inevitable that some names will have been missed but we will pick up on any that have as we go on.

There may even be some areas of the forum that do not have a specific award but all areas are touched with quality based awards. (Not to say there won't be more done later.)

Next time we will have a Member Nomination thread so you can help us find members that have been missed and give you all some say in the Awards issued.

Those of you that have been Awarded this time will get a notification PM when your Award has been activated. This may take a day or so. 

Awards will appear in you Veiwable Membership Profile and under your Avatar.


For more details on the Heresy Onlines Awards system check the Heresy Online's Official Award Medals thread.










*Mark of Khorne:* 
_Top Referrers_.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/referrers.php (some are disqualified due to spoof accounts.)

Jezlad (20) Awarded
Katie Drake (15) Awarded









*Mark of Nurgle:*
_Long service and commitment._

Firewolf Awarded
Galahad Awarded
hephesto Awarded
Jezlad Awarded
jigplums Awarded
Lord Sinkoran Awarded
magician847 Awarded
MarzM Awarded
morfangdakka Awarded
Ordo Xeno Commander Awarded
Skcuzzlebumm Awarded
Stella Cadente Awarded
the cabbage Awarded
The Son of Horus Awarded
The Wraithlord Awarded
torealis Awarded
Viscount Vash Awarded
Warboss Dakka Awarded
wertypop Awarded










*Harliquins Kiss:*
_Humour on the boards._

Jezlad. (If it needs explaining.......) Awarded
 Galahad.Awarded
 MarzM. Awarded
Red Orc. (funniest poster 1st place.)Awarded
MorfangDakka (funniest poster 2nd place runner up)Awarded
Northeunsavory (funniest poster 3rd place runner up)Awarded








*Wreath of Champions: *
_Member of the Month Award winners._

djinn24.Awarded
Vaz.Awarded
squeek.Awarded
Red Orc.Awarded








*Tithe of the Faithful:*
_Sponsorship,big donations, (Time, money or programming.)_

Jezlad.Awarded
Galahad.Awarded
BitsandKits.Awarded
bon_jovi.Awarded
Concrete Hero.Awarded










*Fulgrims Favour: *
_Artwork of renown._

Syph. Awarded
juddski.Awarded








*Order of the Artificer: *
_Modelling/Converting._

Svartmetall.Awarded
Galahad.Awarded
Dusty's Corner.Awarded
Viscount Vash. Awarded
Morfangdakka.Awarded
pathwinder14.Awarded
AsianAvatar.Awarded
humakt.Awarded
Druchi in Space.Awarded
Damned Fist.Awarded









*Crest of the Terraformer:*
_Scenery._

Mart007. Awarded
 August FideliusAwarded
pathwinder14.Awarded
Deneris.Awarded








*Favour of the Warmaster:*
_Above and beyond the call of duty._

Jezlad.Awarded
Galahad.Awarded
SyphAwarded
squeek.Awarded
Ancient Tiel' a Fier.Awarded








*Guilliman's Seal:*
_Tactics._

b. anthracis.Awarded
MaidenManiac.Awarded
Steel_Nathan.Awarded
Ancient Tiel' a Fier.Awarded
Vaz.Awarded
Gharof von Carstein.Awarded
Otheim. Awarded











*Mark of the Hydra:*
_Rumours._

Torealis. Awarded
Syph.Awarded
Jezlad.Awarded
Chaosftw.Awarded








Baton of the Grand Marshall:
_Army Painting Challenge._








*Mark of Tzeench:*
_Competitions Modelling._

SomeguyAwarded 
Thirdstorm Awarded 
Druchii in Space.Awarded
Little Brother.Awarded












*Mark of Slaanesh:*
_Competitions Painting._

Son Of HorusAwarded
Wraithlord.Awarded
djinn24.Awarded
FluffyStuff.Awarded
AsianAvatar.Awarded










*Seal of the Librarian:*
_Fluff posts._

Dirge Eterna.Awarded
squeek.Awarded
Vaz.Awarded
Shogun_Nate.Awarded
Commissar Ploss.Awarded









*Order of the Astropath:*
_Tutorials._

RonSaikowski. Awarded
Darkmessiah. Awarded
Damned Fist.Awarded 
Svartmetall. Awarded
Mahon. Awarded









*Insignia of the Artisan:*
_For top notch painting._

Wraithlord.Awarded
Robinator.Awarded
Damned Fist. Awarded
DarkTower Awarded
moo.Awarded
Vorropohaiah.Awarded
Gareth.Awarded









*Medallion of the Chosen:* 
_General Competitions._

CCCP's Awards:
Highest Quality Poster - Red Orc.Awarded
Funniest Poster - Red Orc.
Best Avatar or Signature - Son of Horus.Awarded
Best Storyteller - Shogun_Nate.Awarded
Best Article Writer - The Wraithlord.Awarded
Best Painter/Converter - The Wraithlord.
Funniest Staff Member - Jezlad.Awarded
Dicipline Master Award - Galahad. Awarded
Best Moderator Award - CCCP.Awarded
Best Tactician - Ancient Tiel' a Fier.Awarded









*Crest of the Wise. *
_Consistent quality of posting._


Maddermax.Awarded
Chromedog.Awarded
Kundutei.Awarded
Morfangdakka. Awarded
Red Orc.Awarded
HorusReborn.Awarded
Jigplums. Awarded
Galahad. Awarded
torealis.Awarded
The Wraithlord. Awarded
Viscount Vash. Awarded
cccp. Awarded
Jacobite. Awarded
Ancient Tiel'a fier.Awarded
The Son of Horus.Awarded
Loyalist42  Awarded
Katie Drake. Awarded
Someguy. Awarded
squeek. Awarded
Djinn24. Awarded
Humakt. Awarded
Steel Nathan. Awarded
Darkreever. Awarded
Druchii in Space. Awarded
Red Corsairs. Awarded
Wolf_Lord_Skoll. Awarded
Syph. Awarded
Lord Reevan. Awarded


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow! congrats everyone on winning the awards! I'm glad that we have such a batch this round! I know it covers two years but still, absolutely wonderful! I'll keep doing my best to provide quality posts and submissions. Glad to be of service to the Heresy! I know it goes without saying, but Everyone keep up the GREAT work!

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmm maybe not the proper place for this but everyone on Heresy is able to get one of these is they meet the criteria right?


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Rahmiel said:


> Hmm maybe not the proper place for this but everyone on Heresy is able to get one of these is they meet the criteria right?


That is 100% correct.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Also note that we're waiting til the support drive is over before we issue Tithes for the people who've given generously, so don't worry if you donated and your name isn't on the list yet.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

wait wait wait.... I... won something? what really? me? WOOOO-YEAH! Congrats to all who got the awards, I'm just stoked myself


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Great idea guys! A lot of people around this forum deserve some recognition for making this such a great community..., Congratulations to all those who earned one of these prestigious awards.k: A big thanks as well for bestowing a few of these on me. I am quite honoured.:victory:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Awesome

I would like to first thank my mom, than the forum than... haha

Honestly, thanks for the recognition, all your constructive criticisms and comments definitely helped me improve my modeling and painting. Looking forward to working towards those other medals.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow! Thanks alot for this, I had totally not expected a medal:mrgreen:
Great idea, and also a big grats to all awarded:good:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well deserved to everyone who has earned themselves a medal, and a thanks from me


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Great to see these now on the boards, well done Syph for everything he's put into these and congratulations to all who have recieved medals!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

Oo! Medals! :biggrin:


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks guys! hope i can add to my collection soon *clears shelf for medal rack*

M


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

A loud "Wooooohhooo" to the honored. And a extra Woooohhoooo for my friend August Fidelius 

*Must work harder*


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Congrats to all who won an award. We thought that this would be a great way to give something back to those of you who have helped make this site what it is while at the same time inspire others to get more involved. Way to go folks.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

One thing occurs to me as I look at posts by those worthies who have amassed more than four medals already - the medal area in the left-hand border only shows four medals, might it be a plan to allow that section to extend downwards if someone has won more than four medals, so that that the entire haul can be seen...?


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Did I get a medal? Cheers! I'm sure Ladydust will like the new bling bling!
Dusty


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

this is a neat idea. i've never seen anything like this on any other forums i hang out on.
grats to everyone that's earned one.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Dusty's Corner said:


> Did I get a medal? Cheers! I'm sure Ladydust will like the new bling bling!
> Dusty


Sorry about that, Dusty. It looks like the apostrophe in your name caused an error when the original award was given (at least it did when I tried giving it to you again just now)

I had to dig up your userid number and give it that way. I should show up now.

Anyone who got awards should have gotten a PM notifying them that they got one. Does anyone see their name on the list of winners but never got their award?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

congrats everyone! And thank you guys, was shocked to see a little medal on my profile! Cheers


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Cheers again everyone & congrats to everyone as well. Thanks Gal. Oo yes it does look pretty. Might have to putty or something that to slap on a figure (maybe Frankie). 
I shall wear it with pride and try to use it to get into night clubs where possible.

All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

First I would like to say Congratulations to everyone that was awarded for their efforts in some way, shape of form to allow Heresy to become a great place to just hang around and chat about what we al have in common.

Secondly I would like to Say This might be one of the better ideas I have seen over my time here on Heresy for the simple fact that its something that people can gear towards like a goal or I guess a Motive.

Thirdly I would again like the thank Syph for the Solid images I know how much he loves slaving over photo shop!

Lastly to the heads of the Table (you know who you are) for keeping this place in order, intact, and on track realistically everything would not stay in place if it was not for your Ridiculous efforts!

Again Congratulations to everyone!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Ferik (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah BRAVO to all and a big thumbs up for creating anouther aspect of Heresy that makes this site all the better than it already was heck I barely go to any other site any more since everything is easy to locate and everyone is always willing to help out with advice and criticism so keep it up guys and again way to go.:good::victory:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> *posting from work*
> 
> One thing occurs to me as I look at posts by those worthies who have amassed more than four medals already - the medal area in the left-hand border only shows four medals, might it be a plan to allow that section to extend downwards if someone has won more than four medals, so that that the entire haul can be seen...?


It is very unlikely that we will allow the system to display more than 4 medals as it will take up far too much space each time the person posts. If you click on the medals or visit the person's userpage then all medals are displayed there. You only need to look at the number of possible medals and it is obvious that if someone got busy we would have massive userbars floating about!


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

squeek said:


> It is very unlikely that we will allow the system to display more than 4 medals as it will take up far too much space each time the person posts. If you click on the medals or visit the person's userpage then all medals are displayed there...


Fair enough


----------



## LadyDust (Feb 11, 2009)

Congratulations everyone! I'm loving Dusty's bling bling!:victory:


----------



## wertypop (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you and congrats every one .


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that got medals and to Syph for creating some great looking medals. 

This is a great site and I am glad to be part of it.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

We're glad to have you, mate. You're a legend, and you're ours


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Idea its good that the people who inspire a lot of my painting and help me motivate myself to paint are being rewarded.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Very very cool idea, I haven't seen anything like this before on any forum! 

Quick question, How often are medals awarded?? Is it a once a year thing or as the community sees fit, etc etc??


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

That's something we're working on.

Obviously awards given for a certain event will be given out upon completion of that events.

The more general medals, we;re not sure on. Could be quarterly, could be yearly. Could be quarterly on some and yearly on others. We'll keep you posted.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Congratulations to all those who won medals, thoroughly deserved all round.


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

You guys deserve all the awrads as you are the ones we normal people look to as an influence.


----------

